
Redditor explains the unknown malicious past of Intel - sidcool
https://np.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/2rqv7s/with_all_the_hate_towards_intel_at_the_moment/cniin5q
======
hga
There's more than a bit of revisionism here. AMD created superior products, at
their ultimate 64 bit CPUs with integrated memory controllers and point to
point links to interconnect them, basically owned the server field while Intel
was off on it's Pentium 4 "marchitecture" wild goose chase (a marketing
architecture based on pure clock speed, which they failed to achieve to the
level needed), more weird memory schemes, etc. etc. ... and then rested on
their laurels for too long while distracting themselves with things like the
ATI acquisition, giving Intel a chance to catch up.

You can't afford that with a competitor like Intel.

------
detaro
Does something they publicly fought billion dollar lawsuits over really
qualify as "unknown"?

------
anonbanker
Until I stopped trusting x86 processors (100% rk3x88 here), I used AMD
religiously, even though the clock speeds were slower. I still use them in
PC's I build for end-users that want x86, though I use the RDRAND patch from
lkml when I do, to compensate for the broken RNG. As long as the board doesn't
do stupid default voltage values (looking at you, Asus), they never give me a
single problem.

------
willeh
I thought this was common knowledge, some hobbyists even used to buy AMD
products to try to make sure they didn't go bust.

------
chomp
This isn't unknown, it was very public at the time and there's tons of
articles about it.

------
adamors
Are we upvoting PC Master Race threads filled with misinformation now?

------
leoc
The link doesn't seem to work. Has the comment been deleted?

